# lichtstrahlen tutorial



## ephiance (2. Oktober 2001)

alsödele da in letzer zeit ein paar mal die frage gestellt wurde wie man denn lichtstrahlen macht habe ich mich mal entschlossen ein tutorial dafür zu schreiben. es gibt bestimmt noch bessere varianten lichstrahlen zu erzeugen aber ich finde diese auch ganz ok 
entschuldigt die quali der pix aber ich hab sie extra schlecht gemacht wegem der dateigrössse 

ich fange an mit meinem ausgangsbild, dass in ps zu öffnen ist






dann macht ihr eine auswahl mit dem polygon lasso :




die ungefähr so aussehen sollte(klickt einfach wild auf dem bildschirm rum und benutzt wenn ihr fertig seit: strg gedrückt halten und an eine stelle des erzeugten striches klicken, um die auswahl zu erstellen)






diese auswahl füllt ihr mit weiss (bearbeiten -> fläche füllen)


----------



## ephiance (2. Oktober 2001)

danach erstellt ihr noch eine auswahl wie oben beschrieben mit dem polygon diesmal allerdings etwas kleiner und noch wilder damit sie "verwinkelter" wird (hier kann man variieren je nachdem wie das licht später scheinen soll) ich habe das so gemacht :






wenn ihr die auswahl habt drückt entfernen (*achtung ebene der weissen fläche muss selektiert sein!* )und deselektiert : strg+d






dann wendet ihr auf die ebene einen radialen weichzeichner an






mit folgenden einstellungen :






nach diesem stellt ihr noch den ebenen modus auf ineinanderkopieren dann solltet ihr dieses ergebnis erhalten :






hier ist experiementieren angesagt je nachdem wie gross und was für ein licht es werden soll.
auch mit den ebenen modi sollte man noch einiges machen können
also have fun and good light


----------

